# Turkey Test Target 50 Yards



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Finished testing and will publish results in a few days. Here is an example of how well the Winchester Long Beard, 3-inch, #4s work at 50 yards from my Browning Silver with X-full choke.

I did some close-range testing and had groups of less than 10 inches at 15 yards. Wouldn't want that shot.

40 yards is certainly well within range now but I also know I could stretch it a bit with the 4s. But, I've had no more than a 36-yard shot on a bird to date anyway.

There's no doubt about which ammo I'll use this season - just the shot size.

I've grown accustomed to the performance of 6s but now I'm thinking 4s - all because of this ammo.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you done any testing with #4 buck?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No, because it's illegal for turkeys and even coyotes (at night). But, here's a target shot at 40 yards with Winchester's Long Beard ammo in #4 shot.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You know I wasn't talking about shooting turkeys... I know a guy who shoots coyotes in his yard with #6's.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a great pattern Glen, dead turkey !


----------



## Outdoorsman62 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't understand how it's hunting if your shooting birds at 40 50 yards that's not hunting that calling its hunting when u don't use blind and u get a bird to 15 yards that's when u beat the bird and u can shoot him that's hunting


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Outdoorsman62 said:


> I don't understand how it's hunting if your shooting birds at 40 50 yards that's not hunting that calling its hunting when u don't use blind and u get a bird to 15 yards that's when u beat the bird and u can shoot him that's hunting


i disagree

you still need to know your prey,their routines and be able to call them in

somplaces,especially out west, its wide open terrrain where you hunt turkey

i use a blind,and i still call it hunting

i use it in the spring when i bow hunt them,i use it in the fall when i hunt them with the shotgun

and my areas ar not wide open

just because the shell is capable of holding an outstanding pattern at long range doesnt mean the guy shoting that load is going to take a 60 yrd shot

i myself will buy this ammo after i run out of what i have

it will make for a more ethical kill shot at shorter ranges

as its pattern will be super tight and more like shooting a rifle than a shotgun

personally i have never shot one with my shot gun past 34 yds,and wish i had a better load at that distance

at that distance with that load i can probably take the head clean off

if i would of had my shotgun with that load today,the wife and i could have taken two HUGE toms

they wouldnt come in any closer than 50 yds

it may not be the way you hunt but its still hunting

and i for one would love to see you get a bird into 15 yds with no blind and take him with a bow

especially out west in the open,hell even where i hunt


----------



## Outdoorsman62 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm saying that its not ethical to call a bird into 30 40 yards even and shoot it 15 yards is hunting bringing a bird that close and killing it with a recurve is very challenging a slow steady draw when the birds back to you is when you draw and the. Put the arrow in its face as it looks at you that's shows true skill talent and a true hunter


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

How would you define ethical Outdoorsman62?

Ethical to me means, taking an animals life the quickest way possible. So the animal doesn't have to suffer. So, if you have ammo that is CAPABLE to be accurate and can quickly kill your designated target at 50, 40, 30, 20, 10 yards I don't see the issue.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> How would you define ethical Outdoorsman62?
> 
> Ethical to me means, taking an animals life the quickest way possible. So the animal doesn't have to suffer. So, if you have ammo that is CAPABLE to be accurate and can quickly kill your designated target at 50, 40, 30, 20, 10 yards I don't see the issue.


i agree

also like i said, just because its not your way of hunting,doesnt mean its not hunting

like me i dont hunt with a recurve,cant stand them

but i do hunt with a compound bow,does that mean im not a bow hunter?

well before you answer that i will tell you this

i also make and hunt with self bows that i make by hand from a log just like the native americans did and also like paleo man had done for more than a millenia.

so just because i cant stand recurves doesnt mean that your not a bowhunter to me.

it just means its not my style of bow hunting

to each his own,live and let live


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't need anyone to define ethics for me, thank you, any more than I need someone to define "need" for me. And, I have no reason to get a turkey close enough to salt their tails, either.

A good pattern is still a good pattern.

Here is a link to the testing: http://thinkingafield.org/2014/04/winchesters-deadly-long-beard-xr-turkey-loads.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said Glen, your reports are always very informative and helpful to others.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed that's a nice pattern.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks like a good shot/pattern to me!

Ethical is any form of responsible hunting practice when your intention is a quick, clean kill while using as much of the animal as you can. You can make it however challenging you like, but I'm not about to lay in the woods with a ghillie suit for days under a pile of deer droppings so I can grab one by the foot just to say someone with a bow isn't really hunting. That's what target practice is all about, testing to know how things work. If the pattern looks good at 50 yards, it doesn't mean you'll crack em at 40. Maybe you will, maybe you won't. :smiley-confused005:


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Outdoorsman62 said:


> I don't understand how it's hunting if your shooting birds at 40 50 yards that's not hunting that calling its hunting when u don't use blind and u get a bird to 15 yards that's when u beat the bird and u can shoot him that's hunting


Be careful on how you express yourself. Some people like blonds and some don't. And when you get to my age and you no longer can spend the hours needed to be good with a bow because your shoulder won't take it you going to stay home because it not hunting to shoot with a shotgun.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Film some of your claims, then talk shit, Outdoorsman62.


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Glad I found this. Looking into a new gun for the spring season. This thread has given me some help on my search for ammo with that gun. Will be looking deeper into these test results. I'll be following that blog too!

I'm sure I'll be back with more questions too


----------

